# Good Deal or crap like Jebo/Odessea



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/48-Power-Compact-Hood-LIGHT-AQUARIUM-lunar-4-65-hood_W0QQitemZ7767429308QQcategoryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is this a good deal?? 

Jarod is this anything like you're deal?


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CL-48-Aquarium-Dual-Power-Compact-Light-260W-Free-Ship_W0QQitemZ7768414668QQcategoryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And how about this one?


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

this is the exact one that i bought, from the same guy and everything. The shipping was a little screwy, but it eventually arrived. The only thing that i didn't like, was that there were no instructions. BTW i mean your first post.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

read this and decide for yourself:

http://www.ahsupply.com/Comparison.htm

I'm not sure on the "german spider relfletion aluminum housing" or whatever they're trying to say it is increasing light over 300% :shock: I'd like to know what they're compairison benchmark was. but I DO know that the AHsupply reflectors DO what they say they DO. I have a 2X65 that is half as bright (in the tank where it actuall matters) as one of their (ahsupply) 1X55 watt setups! but that's my own personal experiance. If you search some of the "aquatic gardening" type sites that are mostly just planted tank folks that keep a little "bait" as they call it (that'd be fish or shrimp to us  ) for free fertalizer for the plants they all highly reccomend the AH supply set ups.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I understand what you are saying but this just seems easier...
Those are retrofit kits and they would barely fit on my canopy...
what do you have these ah reflectors on plants or corals??

For the whole extra money in the "hidden costs" I am not totaly bought on the whole 2 bulbs in this reflector is better than 4....

Jarod what do you think about the fixture's light output??


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

do what you want ... I was giving you an opinion based on my experiance and how much light was actually put "IN THE TANK" versus a corallife 2X65 unit I have (which by the way is a better unit than either of those on ebay you posted links to) versus the 1X55 watt kit I installed. the 1X55 is VISUALLY brighter. now I don't have a lux meter and any fancy equipment like some on here may AND I keep fresh water planted tanks for some and some are fish only but I like to see my fish so I run just a bright a light on them ... full spectrum of course becouse what's the use in spending the money on african cichlids if you're running a half-a$$ed light set up? 

If you're doing corals you're going to want to go to metal heilide (sp?) any way as I hear they are best for awesome coral growth but in the mean time go to some of the planted tanks sites and just ask what they thin about ahsupply retrofit kits versus some other full up light kits or retro kits ... hands down ahsupply will get top pick!

BWT the retro kits do just that FIT in your fixture. I've installed a 96 watt kit into a 45 show for my locak First Step chapter and it fit like a glove. I was even able to modify the on/off switch to make it easier for them to get to then set it on a timer so they didn't even have to worry about that ... needledd to say the 96 watt light on a 36" L by 36" H by 12" D tank lit that sucker up like high noon on the equater in mid July LOL. It's a very impressive show tank now as far as what they started off with.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

So what you are saying is if i got like a 2 65 it would be better than getting 
4 65 in that other fixture?? 

I know you said it looks brighter but does it really help corals??
or is it just for show??

What I am trying to do is get a adaquate light sorce for my suffering anemone and some low light corals such as xenia, kenya tree and other various soft corals...

And If the 2 65 with this special reflector is better than 4 bulbs and will be healthier for coral I might go that route...


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

again I'm no "saltwater or coral" guru but the folks @ AHsupply are very helpful and if you give'em a call they should know what or get you close to what you need to make your critters happy.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alright thanks for all of your help!

I will give them a call and ask them about these lights of thiers.

Do you have these lights on a canopy??
If you do don't they heat up or do you have fans or something??


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

http://www.marineandreef.com/Info/lightingchart.html

Do you agree with this chart?

well since you don't do corals does anyone else agree or dissagree?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Fishnewb1 said:


> Alright thanks for all of your help!
> 
> I will give them a call and ask them about these lights of thiers.
> 
> ...



The retrofit kits (1 X "length of your housing") fit right inside your standard light fixture piece that comes with most aquariums. The 2X's are wider and may require a custom hood fixture. You simply gut the plastic housing and install the aluminum reflector into the housing. the ballast will be external of the housing which is good becouse it generates the majority of the heat. You can install small computer type fans on the ends of you light fixture to cool the lamp. Supposedly this helps extend lamp life a few months but I haven't had any problems. once I notice my plants groth slowing down I change mine out any ways (usually about every year to year and a half) 

what is the length of your light fixture you currently have ( 15 watt, 24 watt, 36 watt, 40 watt ... and size of the aquarium. Their 96 watt retrofit kit will fit under a 36" housing and the 55 watt will fit under a 17" I think it is ... maybe 21" check the site.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

joe kool said:


> what is the length of your light fixture you currently have ( 15 watt, 24 watt, 36 watt, 40 watt ... and size of the aquarium. Their 96 watt retrofit kit will fit under a 36" housing and the 55 watt will fit under a 17" I think it is ... maybe 21" check the site.


The length of my light fixture right now is a 2 40 watt double tube florecent and a 2 26 watt double tube T-5 Florecents.

And I have a 55 gallon long aquarium...


----------

